# Where to hack in the Forest of Dean?



## kaiserchief (25 May 2015)

I'm taking my pony to my boyfriend's small-holding in the Forest of Dean this weekend and plan to hack him out both days. I'm sorted for a hacking location for Saturday but fancy trying somewhere different on Sunday. Could anyone recommend a nice place in/around the Forest with decent, safe parking for a lorry and tracks with good footing so we can have a few blasts? Most of the places I know in the Forest from dog walking are stone paths which aren't fun to ride on.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## _GG_ (25 May 2015)

I'll share his with a friend on here who hacks in the forest almost every day so hopefully she'll be along to offer some advice soon. 

xx


----------



## kaiserchief (25 May 2015)

Thanks


----------



## milliepops (26 May 2015)

PMd you


----------



## kaiserchief (26 May 2015)

Thank you, off to read it now!


----------

